# Elmira Arms Co."TROOPER" mens bicycle



## biker (Apr 8, 2015)

Deleted due to no info being replied back


----------



## 66TigerCat (Apr 8, 2015)

Sweet badge !


----------



## catfish (Apr 8, 2015)

Let's see the rest of the bike!


----------



## Wcben (Apr 8, 2015)

I've got a catalog from Elmira Arms.... I'll take a look tonight.


----------



## westonflier (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm curious about the Elmira Arms , do you still have it ?


----------



## 47jchiggins (Mar 21, 2016)

Badge


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 22, 2016)




----------

